# Spanish channels on FTA



## tvtech (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm looking to buy a FTA receiver with a 30" antenna to receive KU only. I have been to various websites and looked at listings but I don't know how accurate are those. Can anyone tell me if with the setup mentioned here I can receive channels from Latin America?
I'm mainly interest in ECUAVISA listed on SATMEX 5, of course I would like to watch other spanish channels from Mexico all the way down to Argentina on other satellites.
SATMEX 5 on their website shows a very big foot print covering Florida.
By the way I am located at ZIP code 33024.
All input is highly appreciated and will help to make the correct buy.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Loads of Spanish channels, I watch a lot of it even though I don't speak the laungue, check the FTA channel list on my web site, you can get all the green channels that are DVB. I love football or soccer as they call it here : ) GOL TV is a free Spanish channel with footy 24/7 let me know your zip code and I will work out all the coordinates for your true south satellite (thats the ONLY satellite you need to aim at)
Depending where you are the 30" dish will work great (will cut out in HEAVY rain,they all do) If you just want to get the foot in the door there is a $165 system on my web site, it includes 30'dish, ku LNB and DVB FTA receiver, you can add a motor to this receiver for another $120 but you can do that anytime, it may be an idea just to get a system first to get used to setting it up.. before you bite off too much to chew with the motor, take your time, read as much as you can about FTA DVB, then shop around for the best deal for YOU! Let me know if I can be any help!


----------



## tvtech (Jul 17, 2004)

Pete:
Thanks for the valuable information.
As mentioned on my first message my ZIP code is 33024.
So you think that a 30 inches setup will not disapoint me about looking for spanish television from latin america?
I will appreciate additional advise from other members.
Best Regards,
Tony


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Just back from my further education class, missed your zip! Anyway hope its nice tonight in Hollywood : )

For your zip.....
Lat.=26deg. N
Long.=80deg.W
True South satellite = AMC-5 (80deg.W.)
Elevation= 60deg.
Distance to satellite= 36550km.
Magnetinc Deviation= +3
Azimuth of 178 deg. 
181deg. on your compass (you will need one)

Keep these details you will need some of them when/if you set up a motor, a 30" dish will work fine where you are, but it will still cut out in HEAVY thunder/rain storms, a slightly bigger dish will not help much, good luck.


----------



## all4jo (Jul 2, 2004)

hi pete , i have a question for you , im in Haiti and i would like to receive honduran channels frpm satellite PASR1 , the channels i need are KU , what size dish do you think i would need? i dont undrstand the footprint of the satellite.
thank you
Jose


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

http://www.panamsat.com/global_network/pas1r_ku.asp

If you look at the footprint for South America it does not seem to come up as far as Haiti, if you look at lynsat the channels you are looking for are on the South American beam, so I do not think you will get them, but you seem very close, anyone got any more info?

http://www.lyngsat.com/pas1r.html


----------



## all4jo (Jul 2, 2004)

well when i look at the us/mexico bean Haiti is right where the 45 is at , i just dont know what that means.


----------

